# Build your own boat trailer?



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

This was the sight in the parking lot near the ramp at Pymatuning yesterday:









The horses had been unhitched and were tied in the shade of a nearby wooded area.

For some people the price of gas just isn't an issue.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

No freakin way!!! Now I have seen it all. I wish I could have seen the launch and load process. Thanks for posting that Vince.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

if gas keeps going up ,we will all be doin it that way???


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

Vince 

This may be the OGF Photo of the year!

Too funny!
Larry


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I guess there is a "horsepower" limit on Pymie!!!  

I figured they'd hitch them up to pull the boat around the lake too!


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Great photo!


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Vince- Was the boat wooden and how was it powered, oars, staem??? Just checking. pete


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Pete, I didn't get a look at the boat; they were already launched and on the water when we pulled into the launch parking lot.

However, I wouldn't be surprised if it had a gas motor. The Amish do not seem averse to using gas powered devices. I know that they occasionally rent boats on the various lakes in our area and those are gas powered boats.

I admire the craftsmanship in the trailer they fabricated though. It has nice leaf springs beneath the bunks where the boat rests.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you were right Vince what a photo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

As impressive as the trailer is, I think it is equally impressive that they can put the horses in reverse to back down the ramp to launch and load... 

I also muse if they slow down at railroad crossings to ease the bumps on the trailer's axle???


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

probably trolling some HotnTrots 

I saw three Amish guys fishing Pleasant Hill once in a bass boat with motor


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

> HotnTrots


Lmao, I just got that. I had to read it twice before it hit me.


----------

